# Getting in UK after mbbs from pakistan



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey,every budy,does any one knows that if any one do mbbs from pakistan's medical colleges which are recognized by PMDC,can he appear in PLAB or there is need of more recognization from any body like IMED or WHO...???

Seniors!Help for being helped!


----------



## Electives USA (Aug 12, 2010)

You can take the PLAB just like anyone else but if you're not a UK citizen you'll find it much more difficult to get a position.

PS
Good job posting in the dental discussions part of the forum when you're talking about MBBS and PLAB ;-)


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Electives USA said:


> You can take the PLAB just like anyone else but if you're not a UK citizen you'll find it much more difficult to get a position.
> 
> PS
> Good job posting in the dental discussions part of the forum when you're talking about MBBS and PLAB ;-)


thanks but last passage is bit enigmatic,can you clear


----------



## Electives USA (Aug 12, 2010)

It means you posted in a completely different section of the forum than you should have! #eek


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Electives USA said:


> It means you posted in a completely different section of the forum than you should have! #eek


i tried my level best but could not found new thread option anywhere but suddenly found here and get started,sorry moderator and all others...


----------

